# Fuel line issue, craft'n 358.351240 revisited



## eleon430 (Jan 4, 2013)

2 years ago there was a discussion on this subject and i hope the experts who gave advice are still around or some one who knows how to route the fuel lines can help. My chain saw's lines fell apart and there is no diagram that helps me route the new ones i purchased. I have read some threads on this but they all say there are two fuel lines: one coming out of the fuel tank to the primer bulb and one fuel line that goes back into the tank from the carb. I only see one whole in the body of the saw that lead into the tank. Is there a model where there is not return or am i missing something and if so where would it be?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

After looking at the IPL for your model chain saw, I do not see a primer/purge pump. I see what looks like a fuel line and a fuel tank vent hose. 

In this case there will be one long hose that will have a fuel filter attached to it and run all the way to the fuel nipple on the carburetor. 

The fuel tank vent hose will be a short one that will extend just inside the fuel tank and will have a small barbed connector attached to the end in the fuel tank with a small duck bill valve on the end. The other end will just sit inside the air box and may have a small screw inserted in the end of the hose.


----------



## eleon430 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Craftman Chainsaw continue primer pump or not?*

Hi and it is good to see your name because a few years back it was you who had the great advice. The chain saw if you are holding it, I see on the left just above the fuel fill cap, the small red semi transparent primer bulb I used to push in to prime the gas. On the other side of the red bulb are two tiny nipples which I assume had fuel lines, but since the lines long ago fell apart, I did not see them connected.

Just below the carb is the small hole leading into the fuel tank, the two hoses (small dia and larger dia) in the fuel line kit seem to have a bit of problems because the big dia one will not go into the hole and the small dia one fits so loosely that it is not snug (so if I flipped the chainsaw, gas would spill out). I do not see any other in or out of the gas tank except this one hole. 

2 years ago, you drew a diagram and it looked perfect except for the part where there is a line going from the carb into the gas tank. Since there is only one who into the gas tank, I cannot figure out where the out of the carb (black small 90degree nipple coming out of carb) would lead to. 

I wish I could post a picture to make it easier to view. I hope i explained it so you can understand.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well since your saw does have a primer, then the small diameter line is usually the one that will have the fuel filter attached to it and run from the tank to the carburetor nipple on the right side of the carburetor. 

You may need to remove the carburetor to see, but there should be 2 holes leading to the fuel tank, a small diameter hose and a slightly larger one. The larger fuel line is used as a return line from the primer to the tank, and may also be used between the small nipple on the left side of the carburetor and attaching to the suction side of the primer bulb.

I generally will install both lines into the tank with the carburetor removed, and then reinstall the carburetor.


----------



## eleon430 (Jan 4, 2013)

*FOUND IT. Now i feel foolish*

I was ready to give up and thought what the heck, lets flush the entire saw and see what happens, well one more of the noodle (used to be the fuel lines) popped into my hands and it revealed the 2nd hole into the fuel tank. Yes! but dumb of me not to have found it b4.

I now know how to route the lines, bulb, carb, tank. One last question... is there a good trick to getting the fuel lines thru the small holes leading into the tank? They are so snug that I can only fit the portion of the tubing I angled cut. Once it gets past the angle cut and the rest of the tubing needs to go in, it is just too wide of a dia. It almost goes in and i imagine it has to be snug, but whats a good trick to getting them in?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I usually use a long piece of tie wire fed through the hole in the tank and attached to the fuel line to pull a little of the fuel line up through the hole. I then grasp the end of the line with pliers and pull it the rest of the way through. You can also trim a long enough end of the line so you can get enough of it through the hole to grab with a long pair of needle nose pliers.


----------



## eleon430 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Good news!*

All hooked up now. I am just waiting on the new bulb to arrive and hopefully the old saw will run once again.

thank you for all the help


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Northern Tool has an excellent set of extra long 45 degree bent end needlenose pliers for $8 that pull those lines awesomely. I ground the squarecut corners of the pliers off on a bench grinder to fit in even smaller fuel tank openings.


----------

